# G&L Dual Blade pickup info needed



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey gang,

What can you tell me about these types of pickups? Are they quiet? Is the power humbucking one sstrong enough for heavier rock?

Thanks.
Nick


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a set in a strat type guitar . They are very quiet and a good pickup but nothing that I would call outstanding. Mine came from Carvin. I would take a set of fender vintage noiseless over them anyday. That being said the FVNs cost about twice as much.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

find the guitars by leo discussion page. they have an FAQ on everything about those guitars.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

My main guitar for years was a Legacy Special with these pickups. They're made by gotoh and I think they sound pretty good. They sound nice and thick for a pickup of this type and the out of phase sounds sound stratty but the neck and bridge alone don't sound anything like a single coil, which is what I wanted at the time. To answer your question, yes I think you can get some good rock tones out of these but they don't sound like full humbuckers by any stretch.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

here's the info from the guitars by leo site I mentioned earlier.

Gotoh Dual Blade and Power Blade Humbuckers 5.1K (neck, middle); 7.5K (bridge) Legacy Special 
These units are Strat-sized ceramic bar magnet humbuckers made for G&L by Gotoh in Japan. They are noiseless, yet more powerful than the vintage style alnico single coil pickups. The bridge pickup ("Power Blade" unit) is especially hot and is is excellent for lead guitar. The tone is distinctly humbuckery, but not as warm or dark as a traditional size Gibson style pickup. The Dual Blade/Power Blade units are bright yet smooth. These are very versatile; a more "vintage" type tone can be obtained by rolling back the bass control.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It seems that these pickups might be exactly what I'm looking for.

Cheers!


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a G&L Legacy Special with the blades in it. It has some cool mojo on it's own that is kinda stratty. It will do the classic rock HB guitar type stuff pretty well...

It is actually my favorite guitar at the moment.


----------

